# My new ride



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2009)

I spent a little more time working on finishing the build on my new ride this afternoon while waiting for the poly to dry on some wood trim I am installing. The remaining things I need to do are run the cables for the front and rear der, and also shorten the hydro lines for the brakes. I also need to order a new adjustable seat post as my Joplin won't fit the frame. For today I stole the seat / post from Randi's bike. Even without shifting cables I was able to get the bike setup in one gear and take it around the block a few times. So far I really like the way it feels / fits, but I really won't know anything until I get to ride it off road.

A bunch of you have already seen pics  in various stages. But here are a few pics I snapped today.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking machine...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Nice looking machine...



Thanks....I just he it rides half as good as it looks:-D

This week I am going to order some new tires (Kenda Excavators) and I need to also make a choice on the seat post. The only two adjustable seat posts that will fit the frame (27.2mm) are the Gravity Dropper and the AMP post. I am leaning towards the 4" Amp post. I had also planned on picking up some new wheels (Easton Havocs) but had to get some new ski boots instead . So the wheels can wait a while, but after being spoiled by my Joplin I can't wait for a new adjustable seat post.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2009)

It must have been nice to finally get out and ride it!  Looks good.


----------

